# Train Engineer Transmitter problem



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

I have an Aristocraft Train Engineer transmitter that has stopped working. It work fine last year at Christmas and then was un-used until I was going to run trians this year and after replacing the batteries with new ones, it won't even turn on. I have tried several sets of batteries from different manufacturers but have not luck. I was able to barrow one transmitter from my brother so I could run trains on my outdoor xmas layout this year, but want to get my transmitter fixed. I have called Aristocraft 3 times and left a message to get an RMA number to return the transmitter for repair, but have not recieved a reply to any of my phone calls. Has anyone else had this kind of problem getting service work done from Aristocraft?

Dan S.


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Dan i haven't tried Calling Aristocraft for a repair. but i had the same issue a few weeks ago i own two of the transmitters one powered up fine the other one did nothing. i had tried two new sets of batteries with no luck. have you taken the batteries out and let the transmitter sit for say 10mins with the batteries out press the on button. what about ten more seconds with the batteries. reinsert the batteries and see what happens. that's what i had done and my second transmitter came on and has been working since. 

Regards 

Kevin


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I think the keypad goes bad over time.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Dan, 
What version of the train engineer handheld do you have? Is the 27MHz or the 75Mhz version? Also, is the latest version or do you know what generation of the handheld you have? I had about 6 of these until I switched over to DCC.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

I had a similar problem with one of my transmitters. The problem was the batteries did not make a good connection. I gently pulled the metal clips out some one one and that solved the problem. One other needed a piece of paper placed behind the battery clips (or whatever they are called) and that also helped.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I use pliers and bend the battery clips for better contact in my 27mhz transmitters. 

I do not use rechargeable batteries as these only have 1.3 volts max and times 4 have 5.2 to the transmitter. 
Alkaline is 1.7 new and this gives 6.8 volts, and even when aged and at 1.5 volts I still get 6 volts total to the transmitter.


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Kevin: I haven't tried what you mentioned, but I will give it a try and see it that takes care of the problem. Right now anything is better that not hearing back from Aristocraft.

Thanks for the info.

Dan S.
Colorado & Rio Grande Southern
http://danshobbies.webstart.com/index.html


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Rich: It is the 10 Channel version, which I think is 75Mhz and is black in color, not the orange version which is the 27mhz version single channel. 

Dan and Scott: I tried bending the contacts like you mentioned and used good quality Duracell batteries and that din't help either. 

Kevin: I tried your suggestion and low and behold the transmitter is now working. Great suggestion. That should be posted somewhere where everyone can find it if they have the same problem. I guess that the process just need a good reset. I had planned on sending it to Aristocraft for repair, so it has been sitting in a box without batteries for almost a month. So I pressed the on/off button for a count to 10 and then inserted the new Duracell batteries and pressed the on button and it came right on. 

Thanks for the great tips guys. Now I am back running with my own transmitter, so I can give my brothers back to him. 

Dan S. 
Colorado and Rio Grande Southern 
http://danshobbies.webstart.com/index.html


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

Opps the link to my website is wrong, I let out the letter S. It should read as follows: 

http://danshobbies.webstarts.com/index.html 

Dan S.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Dan, 

The black is the 27MHz version (which is the one you want). The orange is also but is very limited. The grey ones are the 75MHz version. Enjoy them.


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Dan Glad to hear that worked for you 

Kevin


----------

